
Prvrng claims to be the world's first Universal TRNG/randomness extractor - aleksv
https://github.com/avaneev/prvhash
======
aleksv
PRVHASH can be also used as a very efficient general-purpose PRNG with an
external entropy source injections (like how the /dev/urandom works on Unix):
the 64-bit hash value can be used as a pseudo-random number, spliced into 8
output bytes each round: this was tested, and works well when 8-bit true
entropy injections are done inbetween 8 to 2048 generated random bytes (delay
is also obtained via entropy source). An example generator is implemented in
the prvrng.h file: simply call the prvrng_test64() function. The
prvrng_test32() implements the same technique, but with 32-bit hashes, for
comparison purposes.

prvrng_gen64()-based generator passes PractRand 8 TB threshold, without or
with only a few "unusual" evaluations. Which suggests it's the first working
universal TRNG in the world. This claim requires a lot more evaluations from
independent researchers.

